# Ebola Cases Could Reach 1.4 Million in 4 Months



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/h...icmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000&_r=1

How do you lock down a group of countries from the rest of the world? You can't.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking that the best case scenario isn't gonna happen. Maybe not the worst case either, but close. I wonder how accurate their estimate is that 2.5 times more cases go unreported. That's higher than I thought it was.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I'm thinking that the best case scenario isn't gonna happen. Maybe not the worst case either, but close. I wonder how accurate their estimate is that 2.5 times more cases go unreported. That's higher than I thought it was.


They always said that it's probably double the officially reported numbers&#8230; most other Ebola outbreaks would end a month or 3 after they began, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yeah I figured double as well. But now it's 2.5. Which leads me to believe the number 2.5 may be conservative.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm afraid you're correct.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

you realize that WHO hasn't published an Ebola update in almost two weeks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The WHO haven't come out with a decent album since Who Are You?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this the beginnings of a pandemic? 
Sure looks that way, especially if they don't get a handle on it in Africa.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just remember our brave men and women in uniform being sent into the disease ridden areas of Liberia.. Humanitarian? Vaccination Guinea Pigs? Both? I suspect the experimental aspect first and foremost.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, not to worry-- Eblola will not be a threat to the US.
They told us so--


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am afraid that this disease is spreading because of politics, i.e., political correctness. We are afraid to do what is really necessary to stop this thing in its tracks.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think and believe you can. It wouldn't be easy, but it strikes me this is exactly what the UN and even states that don't get along (US, China, and Russia) can and need to do.

1) No more flights out of the impacted area; none, anything flies it dies.
2) No more shipping / boats out of the impacted area, none, if it sails it sinks.

The hard part is clearly the land masses. Fortunately we got the aircraft the Chicoms got the man power, we just air lift the Chicoms into camps along the bordes and let them patrol; they aren't softy cushy little winny liberals they'll just shoot people trying to cross out. I'm ok with that.



TorontoGal said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/h...icmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000&_r=1
> 
> How do you lock down a group of countries from the rest of the world? You can't.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are people who believe that the upper class would like to see a reduction of world population, the Ebola outbreak would fit the bill quite nicely. I'm not 100% sure I buy into the theory.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> There is people who believe that the upper class would like to see a reduction of world population, the Ebola outbreak would fit the bill quite nicely. I'm not 100% sure I buy into the theory.


Good thing we all have OBAMACARE!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> There is people who believe that the upper class would like to see a reduction of world population, the Ebola outbreak would fit the bill quite nicely. I'm not 100% sure I buy into the theory.


I think that a more realistic reason for the spread of Ebola in Africa is that most of the natives there are stupid assed ignorant animals.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The WHO haven't come out with a decent album since Who Are You?


They are happily living in WHOville.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I think and believe you can. It wouldn't be easy, but it strikes me this is exactly what the UN and even states that don't get along (US, China, and Russia) can and need to do.
> 
> 1) No more flights out of the impacted area; none, anything flies it dies.
> 2) No more shipping / boats out of the impacted area, none, if it sails it sinks.
> ...


I think the UN opposes blockades beyond "sanctions" as inhumane. I have also heard that the Belch (er - I mean - Belgians) would hold a war crimes court for a nations that perform a military blockade... and you know how important the Belch are to world affairs.
Don't get me wrong I am not opposed to a blockade, I do not take anyone who wears a powder blue helmet seriously.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just pray it doesn't mutate in an airborne transmitted disease.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> A new Ebola clinic opened in Monrovia this week, but bodies lay on the ground outside its walls. Ambulances filled with Ebola patients, some that have traveled seven hours to get there, are not unloaded. Without help to get them inside, the patients fall in the dirt, mere feet away from treatment.





> The first person I had to turn away was a father who had brought his sick daughter in the trunk of his car. He pleaded with me to take his teenage daughter, saying that whilst he knew we couldn't save her life, at least we could save the rest of his family from her.
> 
> Other families just pulled up in cars, let the sick person out and then drove off, abandoning them. One mother tried to leave her baby on a chair, hoping that if she did, we would have no choice but to care for the child.
> 
> I had to turn away one couple who arrived with their young daughter. Two hours later the girl died in front of our gate, where she remained until the body removal team took her away.


The misery is beyond comprehension. These poor people are having life and death decisions. Could you imagine, leaving your child for dead in the attempt to save the lives of the rest of your family? For the rest of your life, you think about how your child felt as you left her behind to die on the street. This is nothing short of heartbreaking.

The Pure Hell At The Heart Of The Ebola Pandemic In Africa Could Soon Be Coming To America


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's sad stuff to read Denton. Let's pray that it doesn't get to our shores.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't even imagine


----------

